# Tappan Summer Eye Fishing



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

I am planning a trip to Tappan late July, and I would like to catch some saugeyes. I was just wondering if anyone could give me some tips/tricks for late July saugeye fishing? I am not use to fishing for them that late in the year, so right now I am clueless. I am sure the white bass fishing will be good then, but I would still like to hit some eyes if I can. Any info will help! Thanks


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Never fished tappen,but try off pionts in 10-20 fow. Crawler harnesses,and deep crankbaits... try and keep bottom contact.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

There a point on down by the gas line bridge seems like we always catch one crankin it. Had rocks on point. It's before the bridge on the right had side before you go into that bay


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I used to fish tappan for eyes in the summer a decent bit. Crawler harnesses on the flats always was good for a couple fish. My biggest came early morning pump casting a vibe by the island.


----------



## NewFlatheadHunter (Jun 28, 2014)

Medium size crank baits seem to work well...


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone been out lately? My tournament is this weekend, just wondering if they are biting?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Is it a saugeye tournament? I may be interested if it's a open and don't have work. I have not been to tappan for a cpl months.


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Yea it is and it's open I hope lol if you google saugeye tournaments Tappan lake it should come up I found it on OGF


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

